# Relief!!



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Skilled Migrant application just submitted and paid for! What a relief! Now just to wait for the visa then spend a couple of thousand more pounds on flights! Looking forward to Christmas in Christchurch!!


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats. Have a great Xmas (will seem weird though, takes a bit of getting used to).


----------



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks! I was actually in Auckland for Xmas a few years ago, was sun bathing and had a BBQ - was very nice!!


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

I have to say I was getting worried about not being in NZ before christmas (which was my aim) but am also looking forward to it! although... can you BBQ a christmas pudding?


----------



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

You can BBQ anything!!


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

hmm... I suppose... if you wrapped it in tinfoil and chucked it on the grill that would work...  I smell an experiment!


----------

